# Classical Music Venues



## TxllxT

Where else to begin than in Vienna?









Mozart in the Burggarten.









Johann Strauss in the Stadtpark.









Karlskirche 1716-37 by Johann Bernhard Fischer von Erlach & Statue of Composer Christoph Willibald Ritter von Glück (quite hidden away relocation).


----------



## TxllxT

*Baden bei Wien*

The Viennese love to go by tram to Baden (to the South). Johann Strauss composed Die Zigeunerbaron in a cottage close to Baden.









Lanner- und Strauß-Denkmal 1912 in the Kurpark.









In the back: Mozart Temple in the Kurpark. Yes, Mozart also fled out of busy Vienna sometimes.









Kurpark / Stadtpark - Beethoven Temple 1925-27 by Wilhelm Luksch









Beethoven Temple 1925-27 by Wilhelm Luksch - Ceiling Fresco 'Prometheus' Donation of Fire to Mankind'


----------



## Polednice

Sooooooooooo beautiful! I'd love to live in Vienna for a while should I ever get the chance.

I suppose I ought to offer the Royal Albert Hall as another plug for the BBC Proms!










Facing it is the Prince Albert Memorial which sits in the park opposite the venue.


----------



## TxllxT

*Karlovy Vary / Karlsbad, Czech Republic*

Beethoven must have spent a lot of time in Spa resorts.


----------



## TxllxT

*Brighton*

These photos are from the just reopened bandstand of 1884. Very British indeed!


----------



## TxllxT

*Varengeville-sur-Mer: Burial Place of Albert Roussel 1868 - 1937*

Close to the white cliffs of Normandy, a little south of Dieppe, Albert Roussel choose his place to be buried (together with his wife). Later on the painter George Braque fell in love with the same place as well. His grave we couldn't find.









Varengeville-sur-Mer - La Cimetière de l'Église Saint-Valéry - Sarcophagus of Composer Albert Roussel 1868-1937









Varengeville-sur-Mer - l'Église Saint-Valéry - View from Church Entrance towards the Georges Braque Window (1961)


----------



## TxllxT

*Prague: Antonín Dvořák's grave, Vyšehrad.*

Inside the grand fortification of Vyšehrad (also to be heard in Bedřich Smetana's _Má Vlast _) lies the Czech version of _Père-Lachaise_ with all the Czech renowned persons buried next to each other. Those who like Art Nouveau and those who like panoramic views on Prague and nice walks in the park: you will enjoy it there. Franz Kafka however was not counted as being Czech, although he spoke the language fluently. He is buried in the Jewish cemetary of Želivského (east of the city-centre).


----------



## TxllxT

*Prague: Rudolfinum 1881*

The Neo-Renaissance Concert Hall Rudolfinum was build by the Czech Savings Bank to commemorate their 50th year of existence. It is divided into two parts: the 'Dvořákova síň' (Dvorak Hall) and the Rudolfinum Gallery, where painting exhibitions are held.



























For those of you who want to visit Prague I advise to try to attend a general rehearsal: lots of school children (very disciplined!) and seniors will be present, the atmosphere is full of relaxation & excitement at the same time and the cost of such a ticket is a fraction from what they ask for the evening concert. Also one gets insight in the difficult concert-passages, because these get special attention.


----------



## TxllxT

*Prague: Municipal House 1912*

The Municipal House was build in 1912 as a showpiece of Czech proudness in the middle of the German neighbourhood of Prague. The Smetana Hall inside can be used for concerts (the acoustics are not good, because of the two domes), but for dance parties as well when the chairs are removed. After the concert (the 'Prague Spring' is held here) or the dance promenades one can relax in the coffeehouse or on the opposite side in the French restaurant. In the basement there is a vast Czech pub for the beerdrinkers and the American Bar. "American" in Prague is synonymous with: mixed drinks like Bloody Mary.


----------



## TxllxT

*London: St Martin-in-the-Fields*





































James Gibbs build the church in 1726 and Neville Marriner made it world famous with his Academy of St Martin-in-the-Fields. Nice restaurant in the basement and  for getting unstressed from the ever busy city life outside.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

How does this look for a contemporary style concert hall? It's only 11 years old.


----------



## Conor71

*Perth Concert Hall*

Not famous but its my City's and the only CM venue I've been to!


----------



## TxllxT

Conor71 said:


> *Perth Concert Hall*
> 
> Not famous but its my City's and the only CM venue I've been to!


Something doesn't work out in showing your picture.


----------



## Conor71

TxllxT said:


> Something doesn't work out in showing your picture.


Cheers TxllxT, here we go: :tiphat:.


----------



## Conor71

Polednice said:


> Sooooooooooo beautiful! I'd love to live in Vienna for a while should I ever get the chance.
> 
> I suppose I ought to offer the Royal Albert Hall as another plug for the BBC Proms!


I forgot that I've actually been to the Royal Albert Hall to see a concert when I lived in London! - It was to see a Rock Band though!, lovely venue .


----------



## TxllxT

*Amsterdam: Beurs van Berlage 1903*










The former commodity exchange nowadays among others houses the rehearsal studios for the Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## TxllxT

*Teplice, one of the oldest Spa's in Europe*










In this street Beethoven used to stay (memorial plate is on the right), when he took a Spa treatment in Teplice. Interesting perhaps is the _Empire_ architecture on the left, which was in vogue during Beethoven's times. Not much has changed since his last visit there.


----------



## TxllxT

Roudnice nad Labem (Czech Republic) - Castle of Joseph Franz Maximilian Lobkowicz (1772-1816) to whom Beethoven dedicated the 3rd Symphony 'Eroica' after he got so much disappointed in Napoléon. The castle used to be the military conservatory during communist times (unsure whether this is still the same). A bit to to south (north of Prague) the Lobkowicz family has another castle in Nelahozeves, where Antonín Leopold Dvořák (1841 -1904) was born.

View on the Roudnice Castle from the Elbe river


----------



## Vaneyes

Thanks for those continued shots, Tex. Keep 'em comin'.


----------



## samurai

I would definitely add Carnegie Hall and Lincoln Center in NYC to this list, unless I missed them and they are on here already.


----------



## TxllxT

samurai said:


> I would definitely add Carnegie Hall and Lincoln Center in NYC to this list, unless I missed them and they are on here already.


The basic idea is to add your own photos, so please, when you happen to be on a spot.... click & upload!


----------



## TxllxT

*Kulturpalast 1969 Dresden*










Kulturpalast 1969 Dresden. This is the home of the Dresdner Philharmonie (in the past: Dresdner Staatskapelle). The concerthall has 1800 seats. On the wall outside: Der Weg der Roten Fahne (The road of the red flags), one of the few communist leftovers. In the direct neighbourhood of this monstrum Dresden is being painstakingly restored in its old glory.


----------



## kv466

While I've attended concerts at venues throughout Europe including the Wiener Konzerthaus, Sala Terrena Mozarthaus, Mozarteum in Salzburg, Royal Albert Hall, Teatro la Scala and a few more...right here in my hometown I've been privied to some true classical treats at the Gusman Center, The Gusman Hall in UM and the truly gorgeous and still quite new Adrienne Arsht Center.


----------



## TxllxT

*Dresden: Frauenkirche 1726-1743 / rebuilt 1996-2005*










Most of you I guess know what happened with Dresden in the end of WWII. Now the Frauenkirche (The main Lutheran Church of Germany) stands & shines again in all its former glory. The Silbermann organ (reconstruction) has been enlarged, so that French Romantic works for Organ (César Franck) can be played on it. When we were taking a look inside, the building actually reminds one more of an operahouse (all those balconies & galleries) than a church. Wonderful acoustics!


----------



## Stasou

Essen Philharmonie


----------



## kv466




----------



## TxllxT

Beautiful photo! Where & what is it?


----------



## Vaneyes

TxllxT said:


> Beautiful photo! Where & what is it?


http://www.arshtcenter.org/


----------



## Vaneyes

Guggenheim/Bilbao


----------



## TxllxT

*Florence: Palazzo Vecchio*










Inside Palazzo Vecchio one will find on the first floor Salone dei Cinquecento (1494), where the Italian parliament used to gather in the days that Italy became a democracy. Nowadays the huge hall is used for various purposes, among others for Classical Music.


----------



## TxllxT

*Dresden: Theaterplatz*










Carl Maria von Weber, The statue dates from 1860.


----------



## TxllxT

*Vienna: Stephansdom*










The legend has it, that Beethoven was walking around this cathedral, knowing that soon the bells would chime for the hour. He looked up, saw doves flying out of the tower because of the heavy sounds....and Beethoven realised he was turning deaf, because he heard nothing whatsoever.


----------



## TxllxT

*Vienna: Peterskirche*










One of the venues for a free concert, when you're short on money.... Not bad, isn't it?


----------



## TxllxT

*Bratislava: Slovenská Filharmónia*










Home of the Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Has anyone here seen the Cologne cathedral? Any one have a good picture of it?


----------



## Vaneyes

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Has anyone here seen the Cologne cathedral? Any one have a good picture of it?












http://www.koelner-dom.de/index.php?id=19167&L=1


----------



## Vaneyes

Additional Vienna photos (Part 1 & Part 2), some of which are classical music related.

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Vienna_Innercity.html


----------



## TxllxT

*Bedřich Smetana (2 March 1824, , Litomyšl, Bohemia - 12 May 1884, Prague, Bohemia)*










Bedřich Smetana's birthplace. His father worked in the Renaissance castle on the opposite of their lodgings:


















Dating from 1568 with lots of sgraffiti on the walls


----------



## TxllxT

*Amsterdam: Muziekgebouw aan 't IJ*


----------



## TxllxT

*Barcelona: Parc Güell*


----------



## itywltmt

Visit this thread begun today on the new concert hall in Montreal:
http://www.talkclassical.com/14726-msos-new-home-will.html


----------



## TxllxT

*Avignon: L'Hôtel des Monnaies (1619) - Nowadays Music Conservatory Olivier Messiaen*


----------



## itywltmt

Read my blog on the inaugural gala of_ Place des Arts_ in Montreal in 1963:

http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/390-day-music-history-21.html

The blog includes links to original broadcast archives and commentary on the MSO's previous and new venues.


----------



## TxllxT

*The Sheldonian Theatre 1668 Oxford (by Sir Christopher Wren)*



















1733: Première of Handel's 3rd Oratorio _Athalia_


----------



## TxllxT

*London, Greenwich, St Alfege Church: Burialplace of Thomas Tallis 1505-1585*










The present church (1718 Nicholas Hawksmoor) was built anew, because the former one collapsed during a storm: too many graves had undermined the construction.


----------



## TxllxT

*Royal Festival Hall 1951 London, South Bank*



















Two recent photos taken from the Jubilee Walkway, where millions of tourists are continuously taking a stroll along the river Thames. The acoustics of this hall are said to be disappointing (even after 2005-07 renovations). The same I guess might be said of its outdoor looks......
The Royal Festival Hall is the home of the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra & Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## TxllxT

The Viennese architects Ferdinand Fellner and Hermann Helmer left quite a legacy of operahouses in the Habsburg Empire. This North Bohemian operahouse in Liberec dates from 1883. In this period the Burgtheater in Vienna burnt down. This operahouse originally didn't have electricity ( the one Fellner & Helmer built in Carlsbad a few years later did). Later on electricity was introduced here as well, as the authorities banned the use of candles.


----------



## TxllxT

Église de la Madeleine, Paris 1842. In 1849 Fryderyk Franciszek Chopin wanted to have Mozart's Requiem performed here as his Death Mass. There occurred however a big problem & a big row: Mozart requires female singers for his Requiem, but La Madeleine strictly had forbidden this, women raising their voices, in their church . The solution: a huge black veil was raised; the women were hidden behind it. Those were the days... :tiphat:


----------



## cwarchc

My local venue in Manchester, the Bridgewater Hall
purpose built, wonderful acoustics.
I'll be there, again, in a couple of weeks.


----------



## TxllxT

Opéra Garnier, Paris (1875 by Charles Garnier)


----------



## TxllxT

Opéra Garnier, Place de l'Opéra, Paris (1875 by Charles Garnier). The Statue in the centre: La Musique instrumentale by Eugène Guillaume


----------



## TxllxT

Opéra Garnier's steps are a favourite dwelling for tourists enjoying their lunchbreak.


----------



## TxllxT

Église Saint-Eustache, Paris (near Les Halles), a magnificent example of High Gothic being transformed to Renaissance (1532-1633). The Van den Heuvel Organ 1989 has 8000 pipes and is the largest in France.


----------



## HoraeObscura

Bruges "Concertgebouw" yes it's quite plainly called the Concert Building  Build for the year 2002 when my city was Europe's Cultural Capitol. Not really a fan of the architecture and doesn't really fit in with the rest of this medieval city... But tastes differ of course.

Here are some pictures snatched from wikipedia:
























And from the interior:








Haven't been to a lot of concerts there though  two time's to London Sinfonietta plays Warp and one time to a concert with pieces from Icantrememberthatonesname and Iannis Xenakis


----------



## TxllxT

Alkmaar, Grote of Sint-Laurenskerk, Jacobus Caltus van Hagerbeer Organ 1645 (Restored 1723 by Frans Caspar Schnitger)
This church has been converted into a concert hall. Great acoustics!


----------



## TxllxT

Glorious view on Amsterdam's Museumplein & Concertgebouw


----------



## TxllxT

Санкт-Петербург / St Petersburg - Русский музей / The Russian Museum 1898 - Ilya Yefimovich Repin (1844-1930): Портрет композитора Антона Григорьевича Рубинштейна (1887) / Portrait of the Composer Anton Rubinstein (1887)


----------



## TxllxT

*Grave Monument of Pyotr Ilych Tchaikovsky - St Peterburg, Alexander Nevsky Lavra*




























This monument received a cool reception in 1897.


----------



## TxllxT

*Grave Monument of Anton Stepanovich Arensky 1861-1906*


----------



## TxllxT

*Grave Monuments of Alexander Borodin & Modest Mussorgsky, St Petersburg*




























Tchaikovsky & the 'Mighty Handful': Cui, Borodin, Mussorgsky, Rimsky-Korsakov, Balakirev


----------



## TxllxT

*Grave Monument of Nikolai Andreyevich Rimsky-Korsakov, Alexander Nevsky Lavra*


----------



## TxllxT

*Gioacchino Rossini*










Firenze / Florence - Basilica di Santa Croce 1294-1385 by (probably) Arnolfo di Cambio - Southern Side Nave - Gioacchino Rossini, Composer - Tomb Monument 1887 by Giuseppe Cassioli


----------



## TxllxT

*Bachhaus in Eisenach I - Birthplace of Johann Sebastian Bach 31 March 1685*










This photo shows the Frauenplan square, with in the back the yellow Bachhaus, since 1907 the first museum dedicated to Johann Sebastian Bach.










The backgarden of the Bachhaus in Eisenach. While walking here I was imagining young Johann Sebastian playing around the well. In 2007 a new museum building was opened adjacent to the Bachhaus.










Alas, the Bachhaus is not the original place where Johann Sebastian Bach was born. The real Bachhaus stood about 100m to the north and has not been preserved: so Bach's birthplace must be situated in the middle of the square, right in front of the 1884 Bach statue.


----------



## TxllxT

*Bachhaus in Eisenach II - Bachdenkmal 1885 by Adolf von Donndorf*


----------



## TxllxT

*Most Wonderful Sounding Organ in the World?*










The Albertus Antoni Hinsz-Organ 1781 in the Martini Church 1466, Bolsward, Holland


----------



## Rhythm

^^ To hear the old evangelical hymn "Praise the Lord" come ringing out of that organ made me :lol:. Mom and dad would'a loved it.


----------



## TxllxT

Yevgeny Aleksandrovich Mravinsky (Russian: Евге́ний Алекса́ндрович Мрави́нский) (4 June [O.S. 22 May] 1903 - 19 January 1988)

Photo made outside the St Petersburg Philharmonia


----------



## SONNET CLV

How about this one?










----------------

Oops. Made an error. Read "venue" as "venn", as in diagram. Sorry about that!


----------



## TxllxT

*Mariinsky Theatre Concert Hall*










Saint Petersburg: Mariinsky Theatre Concert Hall 2009 by French architect Xavier Fabre. Originally this was the storage of decor pieces from the Mariinsky Theatre. But this changed after a great fire in 2003. Other names in use: Mariinsky 3 or MT3 (Mariinsky Theatre 3)


----------



## DeepR

Concertgebouw de Vereeniging in the Dutch city of Nijmegen. I post it because it's a 100 meters from where I live:


----------



## Albert7

Our symphony hall in downtown SLC:


----------



## TxllxT

*Johann Strauss Statue 2003 in Pavlovsk*










Present of Austria to the city of St Petersburg in 2003, its 300th birthday. (Copy of the Vienna statue)


----------



## TxllxT

*Vienna - Wiener Konzerthaus 1913 by Ludwig Baumann*




























Secession architecture


----------



## TxllxT

*Vienna - Beethoven Denkmal 1880 by Kaspar von Zumbusch*


----------



## echmain

In 2013 I was in Leipzig Germany for Bachfest.

Here is Bach's grave inside the Thomaskirche:










His statue just outside Thomaskirche:


----------



## TxllxT

*Johann-Strauß-Denkmal in Wiener Stadtpark*










Wien - Stadtpark - Johann-Strauß-Denkmal 1907 (1921 inaugurated) by Franz Metzner & Edmund Hellmer - Secession


----------



## TxllxT

*Anton Bruckner Denkmal in Wiener Stadtpark*










Wien - Stadtpark - Bruckner-Denkmal 1988 by Stefan Kameyeczky (The original Bruckner monument 1899 by Viktor Tilgner & Fritz Zerritsch was vandalised by hooligans, restored and located in the garden of the Hochschule für Musik; the present monument with lots of white marble attracts sprayers as well...)


----------



## TxllxT

*Robert Schumann lived here*










Wien/Vienna - Schönlaterngasse - Robert Schumann lived here from October 1838 to April 1839


----------



## TxllxT

*Wiener Staatsoper*










Wien - Kärntner Straße / Philharmoniker Straße - Wiener Staatsoper 1869 by August Sicard von Sicardsburg & Eduard van der Nüll - Neorenaissance


----------



## TxllxT

*Wiener Staatsoper*










Wien - Opernring - Wiener Staatsoper 1869 by August Sicard von Sicardsburg & Eduard van der Nüll - Neorenaissance


----------



## TxllxT

*Wiener Staatsoper - Herbert von Karajanplatz*










Wien - Herbert von Karajanplatz - Opernbrunnen - Wiener Staatsoper 1869 by August Sicard von Sicardsburg & Eduard van der Nüll - Neorenaissance


----------



## TxllxT

*Litomyšl - Bedřich Smetana*










Litomyšl - Smetanovo náměstí - Bedřich Smetana Statue 1924 by Jan Josef Štursa


----------



## TxllxT

*Filharmonie Bohuslava Martinů, o.p.s.*










Zlín - Filharmonie Bohuslava Martinů, o.p.s. (the black glass structure) 2008 by Eva Jiřičná


----------



## TxllxT

*Shostakovich - Seventh (Leningrad) Symphony*



















St Petersburg, Bol'shaya Pushkárskaya ulitsa:

memorial plaque: "In this house lived and worked from 1937 to 1941, the great Soviet composer Dmitri Shostakovich. Here he created the Seventh (Leningrad) Symphony "

мемориальная доска: «В этом доме жил и работал с 1937 по 1941 г. великий советский композитор Дмитрий Дмитриевич Шостакович. Здесь им создавалась Седьмая (Ленинградская) симфония »


----------



## TxllxT

*Saint Petersburg, Sheremetev Palace - Museum of Music*



















On the Fontanka Embankment one may find the Fontanka House, where the Sheremetevs had their St Peterburg Palace (built in 1755). Nowadays it serves as the Museum of Music, but  no photography allowed inside + rather high priced museum tickets.

On the backside of this palace there is a beautiful small city park with the Anna Akhmatova Apartment Museum: recommended!


----------



## TxllxT

*Paul Hindemith in Ostrava*










Paul Hindemith liked to travel from Vienna to Ostrava, where he spent time as _Stammgast_ in the 'U Rady' restaurant with Leos Janacek.


----------



## edg

Nice photos! I am a PhD student in Computer Science working on image processing. As I am a new user without access to the profile for more information, I can only talk this with you with this comment. May I use the first image for "London: St Martin-in-the-Fields" in my academic paper? Since you picture is beautiful and contains good texture and structures, I want to use image for making a diagram and illustrate it in my paper. It is only used for academic purpose. We can talk via email if you want more details. Thanks.


----------

